# SRS Attempts



## Kalawika (May 29, 2011)

So I have been trying out different spots on the Santa rosa sound from Navarre beach east of the bridge and so far both nights have ended with me still not having gigged a flounder. I attempted to wade the south side east bay but I'm having a problem finding a spot to start that's not a residential area. Really don't wanna walk through somebodies yard. Just going to keep at it, any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Where do you live? I may take the boat out to navarre one night and try my luck for fun. Although I've never floundered much over there I'm sure I can cover some ground and find them. If you live close to the water it would be easy to know a goodnight to come. Would be a lot of gas to come to navarre and not be able to really fish due to muddy water or wind. Finding a contact there would be nice.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Went last night on the north side of the sound in Navarre, didn't see a fish from 9-2.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Kalawika,
Try SRS west of the Navarre Bridge starting at the last house on the south shore at the beginning of the National Seashore and go West. I have taken a lot of fish in that area in years past and it is easy walking or wading.


----------

